# French Cleats ? any secrets to share ?



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I've made a couple french cleats in the past 30 years. Not really happy with my own work. Are their secrets or tips on making them ? Special angles that work better etc ? How thin can they be ? I'm designing a wall cabinet with a mirror in the back with a glass door. Looking for suggestions.

Thanks in advance.

DAN


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Dan,

3/4" stock works well for French cleats. More often then not people generally cut them with a 45 degree bevel as that would be seemingly be the most logical thing to do. However, by using a 60 degree/30 degree combination you will create more surface area for your cleats to interact and create a stronger tighter fit. There will be less tendancy for the wall cabinet to pull away from the wall then compared to using a 45 degree bevel. Also, the higher the cleat is on the piece the more area below the cleat that will rest against the wall for a more secure hold.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dan, I generally use 5" strips of 3/4 plywood beveled at 45 degrees for my cleats. In some cases where I have been concerned about the weight I have put another cleat inside the cabinet as well. That way I can put screws in both directions and do not have to rely solely on the cabinet backing, which is usually 1/4" stock, to hold them up. As far as the wall cleats go I have used both lag screws and 3" wood screws to anchor them to the wall. I have not had a problem either way but I am more comfortable with lag screws and this is the direction I now go.l


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dan: There is a french cleat router bit that is being sold by many internet sites. They look like they maybe 3/8" in size.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks for the responses. Wondering how well 1/4 plywood may work ? anyone ever try that material ?


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

1/4 inch ply is to thin and will not stay on the wall for very long when it is under weight.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Are there prefabricate cleats with a thinner interface available ? maybe made from metal or composite ?


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Dan you could go the route of metal z-clips much thinner then wood but 1/4" ply is not sufficient enough.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Dan,
There was a big article on french cleats in this month's FWW.









Z-Clips from Lee Valley are your solution for thinness


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

I am planning on making another DVD shelf for my daughter's room. I'm thinking of just incorporating the french cleat system into the back of the shelf. hopefully there won't be any issues!


----------



## Emeralds (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Dan:

I've hung both of my wall hanging shop cabinets using French cleats. After reading about them in one book or another, it sounded like a solid and very stable method and to date, has proven to be just that. The method is straight forward and the angle used can be anything between 25º and 45º. Common sense dictates that a flatter, straighter wall will more readily accept angles closer to 45º. For those working with textured walls or surfaces that are not 100% square to each other, an angle closer to 25º will allow a more forgiving fit. In those cases it's best to shim gaps in order to evenly distribute the stress load. The only thing you MUST remember is that the wall gets the cleat with the angle sloping away from you. "Duh!..." (don't ask)

Cheers and happy hanging.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I have used french cleats for wall cabinets in my shop, they work great, and hold a lot of weight,the wall cleat is very easy to level,( easier than leveling a cabinet) make the cleat on the cabinet part of the back, the wall cleat should be 1/4" to 1/2" shorter than the one on the cabinet, I have lifted an 8ft cabinet up onto the wall by myself, just place cabinet next to wall on top of horses or counter top, slide it up the wall into place just above wall cleat, then lower it into cleat, then if you want to increase security, add screws or lags. I have used 3/4" plywood and hardwood both, 1/4 or 3/8 could be used on a small enough project.
I have only used 45degrees, but I will try the 60/30 next time.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

another note on the french cleats, they hold a cabinet flatter against the wall than any other method I have tried, works great for wall clocks.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I went to overkill. I made some cabinets for my shop, and I hung them on 2×4 frensh cleats.


----------



## Timberwerkz (Nov 28, 2008)

I almost exclusively use french cleats foe all wall cabinets I build They make installing a long run of cabinets easier.
You can make one cleat whatever the length of all the wall cabinets minus an 1" and then notch all the backs. Level one cleat hang a bunch of cabinets.

Chris


----------



## roycebryan (Aug 14, 2010)

I realize this thread is rather old but I just had a few questions. I was planning on installing a French cleat system in my workshop and barn. After going to my local hardware store I found that all they had in the way of 3/4" Plywood was what they called hardwood plywood and cost $59 per sheet. I had some other stuff to get so I went to look around for a while and came across 1×3 x 8 Premium Furring Strips for $.99 each and I was not sure if this would be sufficient for any substantial weight or for even long term storage. I was planning on using 3" deck boards for the screws because they are the only thing I can find in my area over 1-1/2" except drywall screws. If anybody has any ideas I would greatly appreciate it

thanks,
Royce

Ps. I just did some more looking and the species of the Furring Strips is Spruce Pine


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have made "French Cleats" of sheet metal. 24 guage or heavier. Works well.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

We've hung 4×8 veneered MDF wall panels on 1/4" Masonite french cleats. Big walls, with 50 or more 4×8 panels. So no. 1/4"is not too thin. But for cabinets, I'd use at least 1/2".


----------



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

I used the LV Z-clips to hang 15 feet of upper cherry cabinets off a masonry wall in my previous house. I did add some Tapcons to keep things in place but the Z-clips are more than adequate for any normal use. They are thin also.


----------

